

An Evening With Chicago Boss (the Erlang MVC) - EvanMiller
http://www.evanmiller.org/chicago-boss-guide.html

======
stcredzero
_Erlang is the only language where event-driven applications do not need
separate callback function for every network request._

Won't any language that can do continuations or coroutines also work?

------
mickeyben
_Chicago Boss is compatible with one and only one database server: Tokyo
Tyrant_

Is there any good reason for that ?

~~~
andrewtj
Seems it's just due to it being a young project:

 _BossDB is a database abstraction layer used for querying and updating the
database. Currently only Tokyo Tyrant is supported, but other drivers will be
added in the future._

<http://www.chicagoboss.org/api-db.html>

------
speek
I'm really excited about this project. I hope it succeeds.

------
etherael
Has anyone actually given it a shot? the current tokyo tyrant sources don't
appear to be buildable?

~~~
etherael
The fix for this is to ignore the linux install directions for tokyocabinet
and install as a source package (same as the mac install instructions if
you're not sure what that means)

